# Civil Service Scores



## Metrowestma2003

I just received my score from Civil Service, 97, not what I was expecting but I would like to know how other people scored to compare. The letter was postmarked August 2 from Chelsea, so most city residents will receive their notice today.


----------



## union1

I went from 2 previous 96% to an 89% yeowch.... I know someoone else who got in the 80's so maybe that will be this test's trend..


----------



## tomahawk

I got a 96... disappointed, I thought the test was a piece of cake, but hopefully it is enough. After what HRD told me yesterday, I was surprised as hell to find the letter in my mailbox, and I do not live in the city.

Park Ranger, check out the back of your letter - they give explanations for police experience credit rejections, etc.

-Mike


----------



## John J

I got a friggen 94. doesn't matter, unfortunately it will be next to impossible for ANYONE to get hired in this state anytime soon.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

96! Not my worst, but certainly not my best! I am very disappointed.  But for what it's worth, this test was definately more difficult because of those mistakes on behalf of HRD. 

Did they issue a credit for the "self-incrimination" question? I thought I saw somewhere on here before that they did... :?


----------



## capecop88

I got a 96 also. It was more difficult than the past exams but I thought I did better. I really hope my town is low scoring.


----------



## Crvtte65

91% for my 1st time. Oh well. I still got a few more years in school to raise that up and become ed-ju-ma-cated


----------



## strat60

97. I was pretty disappointed myself. It seems like everybody didn't do as well as they thought.


----------



## ejk55

95... time to learn a trade ](*,)


----------



## tigerwoody

95 here...see you in guys in New Hampshire or Maine...someone will end up taking us. :wink:


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

Well lost a point from last year.. I got a 93 this time... like tigerwoody said see you guys and gals in NH. We all know Mass wont be hiring anytime soon.


----------



## autox5191

I took a six point nose dive from last test to this. :evil: :evil: 98 in 2001 and a 93 this time. I don't remember if this was talked about before but can we obtain the test and our answers to see were we went wrong??

An me too saw nothing about experience points on my sheet. 
Well I can't wait to find out what people got with no LE experience since all of us seemed to go down the crapper hopefully that will be the trend.
Not like it really matters


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

You can request a copy of your answer sheet and the HRD answer sheet, but you cannot get the questions. The instructions on how to do that are on the letter with your score.

Tim, I think there is some kind of appeal process. I know others have been denied but later got the points with documentation, etc.


----------



## Mortal knight

Thimios315 said:


> What, I'm useless because I wear green pants?!?!


No, your useless cuz you can't handle your alcohol! (sorry couldn't resist)

Still waiting for my results, hopefu;;y I don't join the trend of lower test scores, but like they say see you in NH!

I wonder if I can use my bag as a Correction officer?


----------



## Capt. Kirk

I also did not score as well as i did last time but we should know if it is a trend come November. I hope everyone is right that they wont hire off this one. I got 100 on the last test and still haven't gotten hired!!!!! :BM:


----------



## strat60

Ah........but Kirk, what did you score this time around???

I'm thinking HRD might have messed up on one or two questions that they haven't identified yet.


----------



## j809

Got a 93, but i don't care!!


----------



## DC813

thimios315...I think the problem with the police experience problem is this..
That category is not for a broad definition of police. That category is designed for persons currently working under the job title that the exam is being given for. Full and Part-time municipal police officers get that credit because they have experience in that job title. 
Believe me though, I see what your saying....I don't get it either and I've been sworn for 3 years+


----------



## Capt. Kirk

Strat60, I got a 93 % this time around compared to my 100 % the last time around. But i figured i didn't do so well this time around anyway. This was my 4th time taking the exam and this one I feel was harder than the others. :G:


----------



## ELO

Considering the number of layoffs and all the budget cuts I think it will be a cold day in He$$ before any of us are taken from this list. California is looking good!


----------



## mv577

95 first time out.... I wanted better... but will take what I can get...

Cheers.... 8)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Not bad at all for your first civil circus test, Mike! 

I have only heard of one 100 so far...


----------



## cordasco

97% here. Hopefully the budget scenario gets better before this list goes to poop.


----------



## Mortal knight

Thimios315 said:


> I'll drink you under the table any day! HAHA.


Anyone can out drink me!

But for the record got my results today, 96/ I dropped 2 points from last time....the streak of lower scores continues! :twisted:


----------



## Capt. Kirk

Thimios315 said:


> The score on the written may very well be my 'fault'. The Police experience denial is totally unfair. I am a sworn Law Enforcement Officer in this Commonwealth with full arrest power, Chapt. 90, book my own prisoners and even cite state laws! Someone help me if they are familiar in this subject!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What, I'm useless because I wear green pants?!?! Someone, anyone, Help ?


Thimios315.... I just read on the HRD site that the appeal deadline for experience points is 8/18... I would definitely appeal . What's the worst that could happen?? They could turn you down for the points but it couldn't hurt to try! here is the web address i saw it ....http://www.state.ma.us/hrd/calendar/civil_service_calendar.htm


----------



## tomahawk

autox, as Dungie said, you cannot look over the questions (that appeals process was immediately after the exam was administered back in the spring), but you can appeal how your answer sheet was read. They will mail you a copy of your sheet, along with a copy of how their scanner interpreted your sheet.

t: Tim and MB, if you had shown up to the party, I could have shown you how it's done... 8) 

-Mike


----------



## tomahawk

t: Tim, go toss that in our other thread!

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2083

-Mike, the omnipresent moderator


----------



## Guest

94!?! Pretty dismal since it was a 98 last time and a 96 the time before that. There were a few questions that I thought could have gone either way, but I didn't expect 6 wrong. There's always Florida Highway Patrol.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Thimios315 said:


> The score on the written may very well be my 'fault'. The Police experience denial is totally unfair. I am a sworn Law Enforcement Officer in this Commonwealth with full arrest power, Chapt. 90, book my own prisoners and even cite state laws! Someone help me if they are familiar in this subject!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What, I'm useless because I wear green pants?!?! Someone, anyone, Help ?


Thimios315,
I would appeal it. I got two points for experience.


----------



## tomahawk

Tim, I did not delete anything (I think your post is on the previous page), I was just reminding you (and everyone) to keep to the topic... we can BS about our past escapades, as long as it is under the right heading, that's all!

-Mike, posting this for all to see so everyone knows what's up!


----------



## PearlOnyx

Damn, I still haven't gotten my scores yet. I didn't know they were out until I read this. I got a 96 on the last one, and I"m hoping for 98 on this one. I did way better on the picture memorization section this time. Last time I couldn't remember any and just guessed. This time I'm pretty sure I had them all down. Hopefully though, this test won't matter. I hear my background for my local department off the last test is done, just got the PAT, Medical, and Interview left. Would be nice if I could get on off the last test, and not have to worry about this one.

On a side note, I was trying to add some staples to my stapler while typing this post, and accidentally stapled my pinky finger. It should be illegal to operate heavy equipment (a stapler) at this late hour of the evening.


----------



## Bigape9

:up: :FT: DOES ANY ONE THINK THAT IF THE CIVIL CIRCUS REALIZES THEY [email protected]#KED UP ON SOME QUESTIONS THEY WOULD AMMENED OUR EXAMS AND GIVE US THE POINTS. THIS TEST DIDN'T SEAM MUCH HARDER BUT IT'S [email protected]#CKED A HOLE LOT OF PEOPLE


----------



## LeadDog17

Bigape9 said:


> :up: :FT: DOES ANY ONE THINK THAT IF THE CIVIL CIRCUS REALIZES THEY [email protected]#KED UP ON SOME QUESTIONS THEY WOULD AMMENED OUR EXAMS AND GIVE US THE POINTS. THIS TEST DIDN'T SEAM MUCH HARDER BUT IT'S [email protected]#CKED A HOLE LOT OF PEOPLE


I doubt it. I don't think HRD/CC would ever admit to doing anything wrong. Go back to the "Civil Service Test" thread and read some of comments about the test (you'll also get a pretty good idea how I feel about the testing in general.
-Eric


----------



## bjm

I got a 95 for my first time taking the test. I wasn't happy with the score. I was hoping for a 98, but like everyone is saying nobody is probably going to get hired from this test anyways. I think my 5 wrong were probably the memorization part. I really screwed up on that part. Now I know what I have to work on for the next exam.


----------



## Danman1116

Well I seem to have the lowest score outta everyone thats posted so far. Scored an 88. I guess I'll just have to learn from experience since this was my first time taking it. Looks like I'll be joining the Air Force afterall and do some LE there and maybe get on a force somewhere after gaining some experience.

Oh yea, another thing, now once we get our results back...whats next after that? Do we have to report somewhere for the PAT test or do we wait til we hear from a dept that we had listed on the test?


----------



## cordasco

Dan,
You would have to wait to get a response from one of your 4 choices. Afterwards, you would go into the station, sign the list, and if you're high enough, you would start to be processed (background, home visit, psych, meds, etc.) After you pass all of that, then you would take the PAT. It's kind of weird and confusing seeing as most states have you do the physical fitness portion right after the written.


----------



## strat60

"Weird and confusing"???..................Massachusetts???.................nahhhhhhhhhhh! Can't be!


----------



## MVS

Eh, I'm ok with my results I guess, considering there's alot of low scores. Got a 95 this time around, up 1 point from the last (94). Seems 95 is quite a respectable score in this round. unk: 

Everyone seems to be making statements about "nobody's getting hired off this list". There will be plenty of hires, the Budget woes for most towns have almost worked their way through. I've been seeing plenty of postings for non-civil service departments in the past couple of months, I'm sure civil towns/cities will be needing some soon. For you Boston residents, word is BPD will add 60 hires in Jan. MBTA just hired 27, - 9 of which were laid-off Springfield PO's (they laid-off 76 back in March) the rest just started the academy...rumor is Lawrence is or did hire 5 (all?) of the laid off Lexington PO's....wake up folks, there is hiring.. the list of laid-off PO's is dwindling and the need for folks from the list will occur. The Downside, I believe the next academy is in October - so for those whom scored well this time, you won't make the cut since the "old" list will still be in effect til Nov. Everyone feared July would bring "More big lay-offs", well that didn't happen. In fact many towns ended up hiring. So take your anti-depressant medications and shut your trap. :lol: 

Do I speak the truth?? Good luck to us all! Be safe!


----------



## Capt. Kirk

RPD931 said:


> For you Boston residents, word is BPD will add 60 hires in Jan.


 Well RPD931 , As I understand it the 60 hires for BPD are the ones who's class was canceled right before X-mas... I haven't heard anything about any hires outside the group that got the shaft back in Dec. I may be wrong ... Has anyone else heard this ???????


----------



## hupd451

I scored a 98, a 95 on the written and 3 points for experience.


----------



## j809

Couple of my buddies got laid off in July and they got 22 cards since from different departments. There are lots of openings out there. There were 130 laid off officers as of two weeks ago but there are numerous openings. These guys can pretty much pick and choose. Don't dismay, it's all coming around.


----------



## JP64

All we need is for all, what is it now about 100, layed off officers on the list to be offered and accept a job, right?


----------



## MVS

Granted there are over 100 folks on the list, but just about ALL of them are "Young" enough to goto other states. I've heard of a few people joining departments out of state... so I'm sure that list is much shorter than in reality. Not too many people are going to move upto 3,000 miles out of state, find a place to live, join another department then comback to Mass in less than a year.

Anybody else know of folks that packed it up and hauled out of state for LE jobs? :roll:


----------



## cordasco

RPD
I had a buddy going through the process with me for Boston. After the class was cancelled, he picked up and moved to Texas. He's now in the academy for Dallas and loving it.


----------



## 2-Delta

Speaking of other depts. anyone going to RI on Oct 10th,11th for RISP test?


----------



## ntvs

i am about to submit my application online. is that what they are telling people? oct 10 and 11th?


----------



## Mikey682

Am I the only one who' s score seemed to have gotten lost in the mail? 

(maybe they're sending out the scores lowest to highest? :?: probably not :doze


----------



## 2-Delta

You can always go online to check your scores at the HRD website.


----------



## Mikey682

I tried, I guess the online HRD thing will show your standings only, I was unable to find my score. The standings wont be available online until November.


----------



## tigerwoody

Redline, I will see you in Rhode Island on Oct 10-11th. Their test fee was just as bad as ours....$52.50


----------



## 2-Delta

tigerwoody said:


> Redline, I will see you in Rhode Island on Oct 10-11th. Their test fee was just as bad as ours....$52.50


Yeah you aint shitten. I hear there is a dress code and you must be clean shaven with short hair just to take the written. I have no problem with that, I only wish they did that here for the MSP test. Can you imagine how many hundreds and hundreds of shit bags would of been sent home and saved us all some time.


----------



## tigerwoody

Damn a dress code? That is good.....your right if they had that for the MSP exam there would have been only 1,500 test takers and not 16,000. See you in RI


----------



## tomahawk

Mikey, are you referring to your CS score? CALL HRD!! The scoresheet appeal deadline is coming up (or already passed, perhaps). They told me on the phone to call if I did not see anything in the mail by August 11... 617-727-3777, follow the stupid prompts!

-Mike


----------



## Mikey682

Thanks, I'll try that number monday morning, seeing how that recording got me nowhere, btw who lost the bet and had to the voice for that thing? OMG! :shock:


----------



## melissa112580

It seems like everyone I know who took the exam fell 2 + points then the last one.  so maybe there is one or two faulty questions....hhhmmm :wink: or atleast I would like to think that!!! :twisted:


----------



## MVS

I Doubt it Melissa... as I actually gained 1 point over my last score. With a score of 95 I guess I can be content with it considering the other numbers I've heard. The folks whom scored high last time seem unable to maintain those scores. I know one guy that scored a 100 last time only got a 90 this time.

Let's hear some more scores.... anybody wanna share theirs?


----------



## 725

95 here . . . . got a 99 on the 2001 exam . . . not sure why the change - I thought the tests were basically the same with the exception of all the errors by HRD on this past one.


----------



## aux14

725: What do you mean errors? I'm a newbie...scoring only an 86  my first time out, but I guess I have plenty of time. I wish I had scored higher, but I guess that's the sentiment of many people on here... Is there any hope of HRD fixing those errors and possibly returning points?! [-o&lt;


----------



## 725

aux14,

There were at least 2 or 3 questions on this past test that had errors or were very confusing. I believe one question was thrown out by HRD and everyone got credit (your score would already reflect the adjustment). A friend of mine appealed two others to HRD and was told to go pound sand. Unfortunately for all of us, our $50 apparently isn't enough to compensate someone to read over the test and check for errors prior to the exam date. There were many posts on this subject in the days after the exam . . . scroll back through the threads and you'll see what I mean about errors on the exam . . . they were discussed in detail. On a sidenote, how long you worked for Wayland? I know someone who used to work over there.


----------



## MVS

Interesting how some people complain about the test having 2 or 3 errors. How does that justify the fact that they only got an 88 this time instead of 100 last time?? 2 or 3 errors will only make about 2 or 3 points. I gained a point.

Anyway... anyone else wanna share scores? 95 here...still trying to figure out the average and highs... :roll:


----------



## Nick

Do we still have polls? If so, can someone create a civil service score poll? 

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## 725

RPD,

First, 2 or 3 points added to your score could mean significant movement on the list for your respective city/town whether you scored an 88 or a 98. Second, we should not be paying $50 to take an exam which has one error . . . never mind 2 or 3. Thats ridiculous and is an embaressment to this state's police officer hiring process. I would encourage people to complain about the errors on the exam whether they scored a 70 or 100.


----------



## LeadDog17

RPD931 said:


> Interesting how some people complain about the test having 2 or 3 errors. How does that justify the fact that they only got an 88 this time instead of 100 last time?? 2 or 3 errors will only make about 2 or 3 points. I gained a point.
> 
> Anyway... anyone else wanna share scores? 95 here...still trying to figure out the average and highs... :roll:


2 or 3??? I think there were 3 MAJOR errors. Beyond that, I counted a moderate proofreading/grammatical error on about 1 out of every 2 or 3 pages on the test.


----------



## sully161

I went up on this test. 97 + 2 points experience. End score 99


----------



## mikejg114

Still not happy but I also went up 2 points from last time, 94 to a 96


----------



## PearlOnyx

I finally got mine about a week ago. I got a 96 again, with the experience points denied, which I expected. I am still going through the process with Salem off the last list for a reserve spot. Backgrounds should be done within two weeks. I was under the understanding that they had to hire us before November 1st, but I'm questioning that now. Fortunatley, I hear the lay off list doesn't effect reserve positions.


----------



## Mortal knight

If the lay off list doesn't affect reserve, then you just made my day. 
My city is hiring a bunch of reserves to fill vacant full-time spots. They are planning from what I heard to replace those reserves early next year, if not sooner.


----------



## Mortal knight

i got a 96 this time around and a 98 last time. That is why i hoping the city makes a choice soon. I would hate to see where I fall on the new list.

As far as experience points, they gave me 0.02 for being an auxiliary officer. Then they rounded it off to a 96. So basically the experience points where just a waste of ink :roll: 

I think Pelham went well. 

Thanks again to all who gave me advice.


----------



## CampusOfficer

I fell from a 98 last time to a 90 this time. I don't know what happened. Just got appointed (Permanent Reserve) from the last test though...so I guess it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## mpd61

CampusOfficer said:


> I fell from a 98 last time to a 90 this time. I don't know what happened. Just got appointed (Permanent Reserve) from the last test though...so I guess it doesn't matter too much.


Ya count your blessings you lucky dog
\/


----------



## CampusOfficer

Yeah, I really, REALLY lucked out. I can't tell you how many times I have counted them. [-o&lt;


----------



## Todd

*Score*

Scored 92, but thought I did better. Oh well.... It had been a while since I last took a civil service test so maybe I was rusty. I wasn't expecting to get hired, just wanted to take the test again to see how I'd do. For those with nothing holding them up here, go to the bigger departments like Dallas and LA. Get the experience then go where you want.


----------



## Todd

*How to access your standing on civil service list*

I knew that pretty soon you'd be able to check
out the mass civil service website to see where
you stand on the list for the cities you chose at
the test. I emailed them and received this
today. The website will have the info on
November 4th at http://www.state.ma.us/hrd/csintro.htm

c:


----------

